# [EBUILD] kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9

## prymitive

Ebuild do net-im/kadu-cvs, zrobiony w oparciu o ebuildy OBenY'ego oraz jakiś inny który znalazłem na forum dawno temu, z ważnych zmian:

przy użyciu flagi module-speech instalowany jest też program powiedz

moduł amarok sie teraz buduje i co więcej działa  :Very Happy: 

dcopexport jest teraz częścią kadu

poprawki tu i tam

Ebuild można pobrać z ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs.tar.gz

pozdrowienia

=========================18.12.2004===========================

Przepisałem ebuild od zera, nazwy modułów mają teraz podkreślenia zamiast myślników, dzięki temu łatwiej będzie je obsługiwać w ebuildzie, konfiguracja wszystkich modułów idzie teraz z automatu, zamiast paru linijek dla każdej flagi teraz jest jedna pętelka dla wszystkich modułów więc jeśli coś nowego pojawi się w kadu to wystarczy to dodać do IUSE i po sprawie  

Chwilowo wyrzuciłem wszystkie patche, zajme się nimi przez weekend. 

Wszystkie moduły powinny się teraz budować bez problemu. 

UWAGA! moduł kadupro nazywa się w flagach USE tcl_scripting, czyli tak jak wewnątrz kadu. 

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r6.tar.gz

=========================25.12.2004===========================

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r7.tar.gz

pare poprawek

=========================26.12.2004===========================

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r8.tar.gz

poprawki w patchach, teraz nakładają się poprawnie.

=========================30.12.2004===========================

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9.tar.gz

dodany moduł module_alsa_sound 

poprawki tu i tam

=========================06.01.2005===========================

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r11.tar.gz

poprawki w dcopexporcie

dodana łatka na libgaduLast edited by prymitive on Thu Jan 06, 2005 6:26 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## Robert W.

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> Ebuild można pobrać z ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs.tar.gz

 

Pojawia mi sie taki błąd: 

```
!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-im/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-im/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3' not specified:

!!!            None

emerge: search: aux_get() failed, skipping
```

Przyznam się że nie wiem co z tym zrobić.

 :Smile: 

----------

## prymitive

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pojawia mi sie taki błąd: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

SPrawdź czy ebuild jest w dobrym katalogu, powinno to wyglądać  tak:

/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3

przy zmiennej PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

----------

## Robert W.

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> SPrawdź czy ebuild jest w dobrym katalogu, powinno to wyglądać  tak:
> 
> /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3
> 
> przy zmiennej PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

 

Mam Dokładnie tak:

```
/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3.ebuild
```

A czy Tobie to działa?

----------

## prymitive

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   SPrawdź czy ebuild jest w dobrym katalogu, powinno to wyglądać  tak:
> 
> /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3
> 
> przy zmiennej PORTAGE_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage 
> ...

 

U mnie działa bez problemu, z tego ebuilda buduje swoje kadu.

A zrób digesta jeszcze raz

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3 digest

i zobacz czy nie ma błędów.

----------

## Robert W.

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> A zrób digesta jeszcze raz
> 
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3 digest
> 
> i zobacz czy nie ma błędów.

 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3.ebui                                ld digest

>>> Downloading http://scripts.one.pl/amarok/devel/0.4.0/amarok-1.8.tar.gz

--08:25:50--  http://scripts.one.pl/amarok/devel/0.4.0/amarok-1.8.tar.gz

           => `/mnt/hd/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/amarok-1.8.tar.gz'

Resolving scripts.one.pl... 80.55.109.18

Connecting to scripts.one.pl[80.55.109.18]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 4,493 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 4,493         12.49K/s             

08:25:51 (12.46 KB/s) - `/mnt/hd/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/amarok-1.8.tar.gz' saved                                 [4493/4493]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< tcl_scripting-20041113.tar.gz

<<< kadu-spy-0.0.4.tar.bz2

<<< firewall-20041205.tar.bz2

<<< kadu-0.4.0-patches-0.2.tar.bz2

<<< amarok-1.8.tar.gz

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3.ebuild

<<< files/spec_amarok

<<< files/digest-kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r3

>>> Computed message digests.
```

Teraz juz jest OK.Last edited by Robert W. on Thu Dec 09, 2004 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joker

a gdzie kadu trzyma konfigi w katalogu domowym ?

----------

## prymitive

 *joker wrote:*   

> a gdzie kadu trzyma konfigi w katalogu domowym ?

 

~/.gg

----------

## joker

a da sie to zmienic?

----------

## prymitive

 *joker wrote:*   

> a da sie to zmienic?

 

Chyba bez patchowania źródeł sie nie da, ale zawsze możesz zrobić symlinka  :Wink: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *joker wrote:*   

> a da sie to zmienic?

 

Da się. Tworzysz skrypt o zawartości:

```
#!/bin/bash

CONFIG_DIR=<sciezka_do_katalogu_z_konfigiem> /usr/bin/kadu
```

i nim uruchamiasz kadu.

----------

## watex

witam

ja mam takie pytanie

wlasnie zainstalowalem sobie kadu z twojego ebuilda i jest lekki problem 

a mianowicie moduly (tcl_scripting) i inne sa sciagane ale nie sa budowane ani instalowane. dodam ze sa rozpakowywane i umieszczane tam gdzie powinny 'work dir" ale nie sa juz budowane poniewaz niejest zmieniany .config.

czy wiesz moze jak to zmienic ?

pozdrawiam

----------

## joker

a jak ustawic zeby nie bylo opisow pod kontaktami bo nie moge znalezc :/

----------

## watex

w konfiguracji w zakladce wyglad odznacz 'pokaz opis w liscie kontaktow'

----------

## joker

kurde slepy chyba jestem  :Smile: 

rzeczywiscie tam jest, no to juz mam chyba ostatnie pytanie  :Smile: 

jak sie nazywa defaultowa czcionka gtk2? chcialbym ja sobie ustawic w kadu, ale nie moge jej znalezc.

Wydawalo mi sie ze to Sans Serif, ale jak ja ustawie w kadu to nie mam polskich znakow

----------

## prymitive

 *watex wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> ja mam takie pytanie
> 
> wlasnie zainstalowalem sobie kadu z twojego ebuilda i jest lekki problem 
> ...

 

przed chwilką zbudowałem sobie kadu z modułem tcl_scripting, firewall i filedesc (wcześniej ich nie miałem w flagach USE) i wszystko działa, napisz jakie moduły Ci sie nie budują.

Mała poprawka, moduł firewall nie był poprawnie instalowany, poprawiony ebuild: ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r4.tar.gz

----------

## rzezioo

kadu-cvs z tego ebuilda r4 nie instaluje sie. prze ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu-cvs nie moze znalezc modulu firewalla

----------

## prymitive

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> kadu-cvs z tego ebuilda r4 nie instaluje sie. prze ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu-cvs nie moze znalezc modulu firewalla

 

W którym momencie?? Przy ściąganiu? Wrzuć na forum kawałek logu z kompilacji na którym występuje błąd.

----------

## rzezioo

tak przy sciaganiu:

Resolving biprowod.wroclaw.pl... 83.17.96.182

Connecting to biprowod.wroclaaw.pl[83.17.96.182]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

mozesz podac dzialajacy link do tego pliku??

----------

## prymitive

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> tak przy sciaganiu:
> 
> Resolving biprowod.wroclaw.pl... 83.17.96.182
> 
> Connecting to biprowod.wroclaaw.pl[83.17.96.182]:80... connected.
> ...

 

Nowa wersja kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r5:

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r5.tar.gz

poprawki:

poprawiony adres modułu firewall (autor zrobił przeprowadzke)

dodany moduł kde_transparency (przezroczyste okienka w kadu, wersja testowa może nie działać jak powinna)

----------

## joker

przy najnowszym ebuildzie mam cos takiego:

```
 * Applying Userbox wallpaper patch

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r5/work/patch/tlo4-1.diff

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r5 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 262, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 
```

----------

## prymitive

nowa wersja:

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r8.tar.gz

----------

## OBenY

ten biprowod to moj mirror modulu, azrobilem to dlatego, ze wiem ze moj serwer chodzi, a serwer na ktorym jest firewall ma czasem upadki... po prostu ze swojego serwka wywalilem starsze wersje niz najnowsza...

----------

## rampage7

Mam malutki problem:

```
>>> Unpacking tcl_scripting module

>>> module downloaded and unpacked successfully

>>> Configuring tcl_scripting module...

./configure: line 30: tclsh: command not found

./configure: line 31: .: filename argument required

.: usage: . filename

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r8 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 2

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za sugestie jak go rozwiązać  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Przeciez komunikat jest wyrazny -> brakujace depedencies w ebuildzie... tclsh Ci brak (nie mam kadu, jedynie czytam loga)

```
troll@troll ~ $ epm -qf `which tclsh`

tcl-8.4.6-r1
```

PS. Na jaki grzyb kadu wymaga tclsh?? Moze to sie da jakos podmienic na cos innego?!?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rampage7

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Przeciez komunikat jest wyrazny -> brakujace depedencies w ebuildzie... tclsh Ci brak (nie mam kadu, jedynie czytam loga)
> 
> ```
> troll@troll ~ $ epm -qf `which tclsh`
> 
> ...

 

dzięki - pewne rzeczy dla newbie, czyli mnie, nie są oczywiste  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> dzięki - pewne rzeczy dla newbie, czyli mnie, nie są oczywiste 

 dla nikogo kiedys nie byly proste - to prawda! I nie - nie zapomnialem jak to bylo - ino poakzuje, ze wszystko masz przed soba  :Wink: 

BTW. Z fallowem rozmawialem i mowil mi, ze kadu ma jakies skrypta do ktorych uzywa wlasnie tclsh... ok  :Smile:  wszystko jasne

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## prymitive

nowa wersja: kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9

zmiany:

dodany moduł module_alsa_sound

poprawki tu i tam

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9.tar.gz

----------

## rzezioo

```
 USE="kadu_patches module_desktop_dock module_ext_info module_firewall module_kde_transparency module_mail module_spy module_tabs module_tcl_scripting module_weather module_xmms module_xosd_notify pheaders -kde" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu-cvs

```

a nastepnie mi wyskakuje

```
>>> Configuring sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           sndfile

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:

MODULE_INCLUDES:       sndfile.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

checking if libsndfile.so/dylib library is in system directories... no

checking for libsndfile.so in specified directiories... not found

checking for libsndfile.dylib in specified directiories... not found

configure: error: libsndfile.dylib not found!

```

mam ebuild r9

----------

## prymitive

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  USE="kadu_patches module_desktop_dock module_ext_info module_firewall module_kde_transparency module_mail module_spy module_tabs module_tcl_scripting module_weather module_xmms module_xosd_notify pheaders -kde" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu-cvs
> 
> ...

 

Widze że będe musiał troche bardziej powalczyć z modułami bo niektóre domyslnie są włączane. Ale to już zadanie na niedziele/poniedziałek  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

emerge libsndfile

----------

## rzezioo

jako ze mialem faze wczoraj i mi sie spac nie chcialo to nawet sam wpadlem na pomysl z emerge libsnd file. no i teraz wszystko idzie pieknie wypisuje ze kadu zostalo skonfigurowane i przechodzi do prekompilacji naglowkow i mam

```
>>> Precompiling headers ...

make -C kadu kadu-headers.h.gch

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9/work/kadu/kadu'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M -I.. -include kadu-headers.h  -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -s kadu-headers.h | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,kadu-headers.h.gch kadu-headers.d:," > kadu-headers.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status kadu/Makefile depfiles

touch ./kadu-config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status kadu-config.h

config.status: creating kadu/Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9/work/kadu/kadu'

rm -f kadu-headers.h.gch

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o kadu-headers.h.gch -c kadu-headers.h -I.. -include kadu-headers.h  -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -fPIC   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -s

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: *** [kadu-headers.h.gch] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r9/work/kadu/kadu'

make: *** [kadu-headers] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

config.status: creating kadu-config.h

config.status: kadu-config.h is unchanged

```

mozecie mi wyjasnic co to znaczy   :Question: 

----------

## OBenY

A jakie masz gcc ? Jak starsze niz 3.4, to zapomnij o tej opcji i wylacz pheaders...

----------

## rzezioo

właśnie stwierdzilem ze se zemerguje gcc 3.4.3 ale dalej to samo  :Sad:  lece bez pheaders

----------

## OBenY

zmegowanie 3.4.3 nic Ci nie da... bo musialbys z tym przynajmniej QT i jakies tam inne zalezne pakiety przekompilowac, a pozatym musisz przelaczyc kompilator przy uzyciu gcc-config na 3.4.3 bo jak teraz wpiszesz gcc -v to na pewno wyswietli Ci ze masz kompilator z serii 3.3...

----------

## prymitive

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r11.tar.gz

poprawki w dcopexporcie

dodana łatka na libgadu

----------

## Pepek

Mam pytanko. Gdzieś kiedyś na forum kadu widziałem, że ktoś skrobnął łatkę, która umożliwiała rozmowę z wieloma ludźmi na raz w jednym oknie przy pomocy zakładek. Jest to coś w Twoim zestawie łatek ?

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## prymitive

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Mam pytanko. Gdzieś kiedyś na forum kadu widziałem, że ktoś skrobnął łatkę, która umożliwiała rozmowę z wieloma ludźmi na raz w jednym oknie przy pomocy zakładek. Jest to coś w Twoim zestawie łatek ?
> 
> Pozdrówki. 

 

odpowiada za to moduł tabs, dopisz do USE module_tabs i po zemergowaniu kadu załaduj sobie ten moduł w kadu. 

Ten moduł nie jest jeszcze w całości zrobiony więc może nie działać do końca tak jakbyś tego oczekiwał.

pozdrowionka

prymitive

----------

